# For Anyone Who Has Been on the Brink of Despair



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Its always those little "moments" that stop you in your tracks. I was sitting in the car waiting for my little girl to come out of Primary school and my phone beeped - it was just a text from my 17 year old son "mum - we've made it - in Red Square" (Moscow). For some reason, it made me weep - probably cos for the first time ever - he'd bothered to text us to let me know he had safely landed and also that awful "what if" scenario flashed through my mind - all the wonderful things that have happened in those 2 years since I've been so ill and suicidal.I suppose all I'm saying to anyone in the black hole of despair - there is always, always hope - life is a series of ups and downs and I think the ups - whatever they are, often tiny incidental things are all the sweeter when you've been in the depths of despair.Sue


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

*blows kiss*Thanks for the reminder.Mark


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks babes - I nearly fell out of the car - a TEXT from JACK!!!!!! Sue


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Always nice when kids remember mom, isn't it?


----------

